# Georgia Kidded!!!!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Buck doe twins!! They are sooo cute and have wattles!  here are some pics


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Adorable babies! Very pretty too


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yay! How cute! Congrats Skyla! I just noticed the buck has a darker dorsal stripe on his back! I wonder if Riley's doe has kidded yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Liz and Kayla!!  yah he does  so cute!

No she hasn't yet Kayla


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute babies 

Kayla, NO! Bama is going to be the death of me!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Are you selling the little girl. If so how much.I might be interested


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How sweet!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Frosty said:


> Are you selling the little girl. If so how much.I might be interested


Yes, I PM'ed you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And all our kids will be ADGA reg. (and I think I can do an AGS too.. I have to email them and ask a few questions  ) but they are for sure ADGA reg.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha! Georgia beat Bama!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Puffy Just kidded this AM!!!  
Triplets! 2 :kidred: (a gold doe with wattles and a chammy doe  ) and a :kidblue: (gold and white) :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I want to see!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on your adorable babies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you! 



ThreeHavens said:


> I want to see!!


My camera died as I was getting pics so it's charging now


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Georgia AND Puff beat Bama! Pics PLEASSSSSSSSSSSSE!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Kayla, I KNOW!!!! Ug!
Bama's udder is real full, maybe she'll beat Brook and Lovers lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ IDK  Ligs are REAL low on them right now

Ok Ok! here are some pics!
The gold doe with wattles









Chammy doe









the gold and white buckling/wether


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh my word....how adorable! Love the colors


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

So lovely can hardly wait to see them.. Hope this week don't drag lol


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Omg! I want to kiss their sweet smiley faces!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That boy is beautiful! I think I almost like him better than the girls, even though I love chammies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope the week doesn't drag on! That's the worst!

Lol Kayla! I think Miracle needs a wether buddy


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, she does, but one closer to her size.  And she will need either a bigger house or a seperate house for the wether.


----------

